# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > دانشگاه ها >  سوال درباره دانشگاه فرهنگیان (تربیت معلم)

## Goodbye forever

سلام به همگی

با توجه به اینکه برای قبولی در دانشگاه فرهنگیان

معدل کل دیپلم باید 15 باشه (که خدارو شکر من معدل کل دیپلمم بالای 15 هست)

اما *مسئله سن!!!*

*واقعا مسئله سن خیلی مهمه ؟؟؟ کسی میدونه ؟؟؟

فقط 3 ماه فاصله دارم!!!

نوشته متولدین 73/7/1 به بعد ...

در حالیکه 73/4/20 هستم  یعنی واقعا بخاطر 3 ماه من نمیتونم دانشگاه فرهنگیان قبول بشم ؟؟؟

به نظرتون اگه انتخاب رشته کنم احتمال قبولیم هست ؟؟؟ با اینکه تنها 3 ماه با تاریخی که گفته فاصله دارم!!!

تازه خانواده فرهنگی هم هستم ... خیلی به معلمی علاقه دارم 

ممنون میشم یکی راهنماییم کنه (رتبه 3 رقمی انسانی ، منطقه 3 ، این برام امتیاز نیست ؟؟؟)
*

----------


## Goodbye forever

*...NEGIN...*@*0035*@*10ian*@*2undercover*@*7p7*@*a.h*@*ABMT*@*ali7893*@*alibahadori*@*alinadgaran*@*alipha_76*@*alireza2503*@*alirezakhaki*@*alis*@*amh777*@*Amiiin*@*Amin-jh*@*Amin.Na*@*Amintsh*@*Aminval76*@*Amin_47*@*amirali76*@*AmirAria.M*@*amir_95*@*AmiR_KHD*@*ammir*@*Arashkarami*@*artim*@*Aryabartar*@*asas*@*ashkant*@*Bengisu*@*Black*@*d4nte*@*dehnavi*@*Dentist76*@*dmb*@*Dr AmiRoFfF*@*Dr Baq3r*@*Dr fatima97*@*Dr.Fardin*@*Dr.Isaac*@*Dr.NedawW*@*dralireza*@*edris.sanandaj*@*Enigma*@*erfancrepsley*@*FaaRshD*@*fatemeh2net*@*Fatemeh4247*@*gharibeh*@*gigabyte2052*@*hamed-corpo*@*HAMED-GHAFOOR*@*Hamed.Boskabadi*@*hamid76*@*hamid_MhD*@*hanjera*@*ho3einu*@*hrm333*@*kahkoo*@*kamy20200*@*khaan*@*konkuri100*@*legend528*@*loveooooops*@*Mahdiyeh313*+@*MaHsa 95*@*Mahyar79*@*MAh_gol*@*mamad.hny*@*mehdi5740*@*mehrdadp.20*@*mhnz*@*MH_220*@*minag*@*miniiii*@*mmn*@*mobinsm*@*moez*@*mohamadiran*@*mohammacl*@*mohammadhhh*@*MohammadN*@*mohi4*@*MOHMAD*@*mojtabamessi*@*monaa_mlr*@*Morvaryd*@*mostafa181*@*mostafara*@*MR.RaDePa*@*mraday*@*n1ma*@*nacli*@*neginsotude*@*nicename*@*Nima77*@*omid94*@*Omiddd*@*Parham76*@*ParsaYousefi*@*pouyasadeghi*@*raana*@*RAHI*@*RainBow*@*reyhaneh224*@*reza1995live*@*rezabarat*@*S I N A*@*s-1998*@*Salsevome*@*samanra*@*sami7*@*Sepehr0026*@*seyed_ali*@*shima1372*@*Skinner*@*snake*@*sohil-20*@*someonee*@*Soroosh-Bsl*@*T!G3R*@*tabrizcity*@*ThePriNcE*@*Tomscat*@*Toofan*@*Tzar*@*Unknown Soldier*@*user68*@*مهسـا*@*ََ**ARMAN*@*پرنیان بانو*@*پرنسس*@*Vahid Bm*@*WickedSick*@*wight*@*wilsoon*@*yaser110*@*yasintabriz*@*yema*@*zist200*@*درسا20*@

----------


## Goodbye forever

یکی لطفا راهنمایی کنه ، ممنون

----------

